# walton on the hill tunnel,liverpool,oct 09



## wherever i may roam (Mar 23, 2010)

Walton on the Hill Station was situated on the Cheshire Lines Committee's North Liverpool Extension Line which connected its main Liverpool to Manchester line to the north Liverpool docks at Huskisson by skirting through agricultural land to the east of Liverpool. When the line opened Walton-on-the-Hill was the terminus but seven months later on 13.7.1880 services started running through to Husskison.

On 1.5.1885 the station became a terminus for passenger services once again when Huskisson closed. Walton on the Hill was located on the western point of the Walton Triangle at the mouth of a tunnel at what was a busy railway location right up to the late 1960s. Adjacent to the station was the Walton on the Hill engine sheds.

The passenger station closed on 1.1.1918 a very early casualty to road competition. However it remained virtually intact until the early 1980s when the area was developed for housing.

The line closed in August 1975 and was lifted in the spring of 1980.













































































Old pics i found online..




1985




1964




1965




1930
thanks...


----------



## chris (Mar 23, 2010)

Good report - really interesting to see the 1960's and 1930 photos alongside.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting tunnel, especially with the various different sections. Love the outdoor parts where nature's taking over. 
What are those end-block-type things in the tunnel ceiling, do you know? Never seen anything like that before. 
Cheers.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 24, 2010)

*Tunnel*



Foxylady said:


> What are those end-block-type things in the tunnel ceiling, do you know? Never seen anything like that before.
> Cheers.



I'll take a guess at concrete piles or ground beams supporting something above


----------

